# Oh my gosh, out of control Kitten!!!



## Leia (Sep 17, 2007)

I am mortified to report that Sake is now about 12 weeks old and is out of control.  

I swear, WHAT was I thinking getting a kitten?!?!?!?! !!! Perhaps I should have insited on the older cat I had my heart set on instead of letting my husband and Sake's hard luck story and adorable blue eyes sway me.
Now I have a teeney terror who chases me through the house, bites, acts like I am part of the furnature with all her "shoulder jumping" ,(she just uses me to get from point A to point B.), and tearing around the house knocking everything that isn't bolted down over. Not to mention what she is doing to the christmas tree. Whats worse, she likes ME better than my husband. If she is going to pester somebody it will be me. If she is going to try and take a finger off, it will be my hand. Need an eyeball removed, yup she's tried to claw my eyes. All in good fun perhpas... for her anyway. She is also the boldest creature on the planet. Eating something?? Not witout her permission, and taste test, you're not! She will go s far as to try and take something off your fork if you arent quick enough about shoveling it in. Sake also tried and steals food from the dogs. She pushed my male right out of his bowl and then proceeds to growl at him while she eats to keep him away. She has also reccently discovered that the carpet in out home is great for scratching. However most of the time to her credit, she does use her cat tree and scratching posts. At this very moment she is reaching around the screen of my laptop trying to get at me as I type. Nice.

Having said all that though I have to say I LOVE SAKE and although I might be tempted to stuff her down the garbage disposal I probably wouldn't trade her. She can be really really sweet. Curling up on a shoulder purring while you read or watch TV. She is also spot on about her toilet habits. GOOD KITTY!! She just has a few kinks we need to work on. She has plenty of toys in every room of the house and I try and distract her when she is playing with something she shouldn't. I've tried shoving my hand back into her mouth when he bites, usually this just earns me a scratch and a harder bite. Hising tapping her with a finger from my opposite works better but isn't 100%. As far as the christmas tree goes.. I'm at a loss. We tried loud noises, no response (and she isnt deaf either, say the word food in a sentance and she come running!), we tried that air in a can stuff, she isn't afraid of it anymore. As far as water bottles go... well she LOVES water so I am not sure that would work. She plays in the water bowl and she gets in the shower every morning with my Husband and then an hour later with me if I don't lock her out. :roll: 

I'm sure many of her antics are just her being a kitten and I wish wish wish I was able to get her a kitten friend, but I can't. Ok now I told a whole bunch of cat people who know better than I do and I feel better. Yay  Maybe soon I can get Sake to slow down long enough to start clicker training with her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Take it from me, having two does give them someone else to play with, but then you also have two little terrors tearing your house apart, jumping on your plate, your hair, all your worldly goods. I'm hoping they'll calm down soon. Even Cali having a splint doesn't slow her down at all.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I know this doesn't help, but I smiled and chuckled through your whole post. Of course, I am not on the end of Sake's little teeth.

I don't have suggestions for you, but wish you luck.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Don't worry. I'm sure she'll grow out of it in two or three years.

8O


----------



## MIcatlover (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree that she will probably just grow out of it, but you might have lost your mind by then 8O . It sounds to me like she is just really full of energy, and is looking for an outlet. I have four cats, and one of them is a lot younger and he acts like that, and terrorizes the other cats. In my experience, tiring him out is the best option. I just play with him, getting him to run around for a while, and he's ready for a nap. You could try something like that. I also know people who have seen an improvement in behavior when they began to let their cat outside some, so they could expel all of their energy. As far as her bad behavior, your best bet is probably going to be to find some way of making clear that she knows that she's not the boss .


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Take it from me, having two does give them someone else to play with, but then you also have two little terrors tearing your house apart, jumping on your plate, your hair, all your worldly goods. I'm hoping they'll calm down soon. Even Cali having a splint doesn't slow her down at all.


Ditto Marie, but I took on FOUR at once. Clearly I was not in my right mind. 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Leia, I was grinning and snickering through your whole post.  Because I had kittens do the same things to me when I was much younger. 
Sake isn't being mean, she's just being a kitten. When she does inappropriate things, just totally ignore her, and remove access to whatever she's playing with. If it's your hands, cross your arms so she can't get to them. 
And last, but far from least, whatever you do, keep foremost in your mind that you love her. When you play, play with love and affection. Distract her from doing bad things, but always with love in your heart. It may sound like a cliché, but that is how you end up with a smart, well behaved furry friend.  
Sake's just a baby cat, and like a baby human, she needs lots of attention, love, and guidance.
rcat


----------



## Leia (Sep 17, 2007)

LoL, Sake is hallarious. She has a real fascination for a *Ahem* a certain manly endowment belonging to my husband. 8O If she claws and or tries to bite that too many more times I don't think my arguement for soft claws is going to carry much weight. :twisted: 

I know Sake is just being a kitten and I love to watch her, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to much if she would settle down just a tad. For all my experience as a pet trainer this girl has been keeping me on my toes and I am just experiementing on keeping her at least close to the line if not totaly in line. Her new things now is to try and run out the door onto the balcony which is not cat safe. Then she hides under the couch out there until you go away at which time she ventures to the edge and peers over at all the world beneath. I'm working on getting some stuff to enclose the porch with so she can go outside and be safe and I can still do my container gardening. It'll be after christmas though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Leia I know exactly what you are going thru. Yes he will grow out of it but until then there are things you can do to teach him manners.

My vet told me to let kittens around older cats cuz the older cats will teach them cat manners. They may get smacked around a bit but it shows them who is boss and what the rules are in the cat world.

I was given two foster kittens who are wild childs. They are doing what Sake is doing. Twice a day I wear them out by playing with them. I have a plastic pole with a string with feathers on it. They will chase it and jump wildly for it to the point of panting. I do this for 10-15 minutes a session. I use a water spray bottle and give them specific command. Off counter and spray. NO with the deep voice of God!

When everyone has hit their limit with the kittens I put them in a kennel for time out away from everyone which helps also. Best of luck. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> When everyone has hit their limit with the kittens I put them in a kennel for time out away from everyone which helps also.


How big is the kennel and how long do you keep them in there?


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Please forgive me, but I smiled and laughed out loud when I read your description of Life With Sake. She just sounds so much like, well, an adorable young kitten! Yes, she'll grow out of it and settle down. In the meantime, though, you might want to play with her as much as possible -- give her plenty of toys to torture, and dangle things from the end of a stick for her to chase and swat around. If she's worn out, she'll curl up and snooze.


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 23, 2007)

I was laughing, and felt better now that I know Tigger is just being a kitten!! Tigger does the EXACT same thing Sake does. She's arrogant as all get out, and believes that she is "superkitty". We have another cat, Squeaks, that is just addorable. But we forgot that Squeaks too was a little terror before her fixing. Now that she is fixed, she is the best cat I've EVER had. I've had 6 cats throughout my life and Squeaks is by far the most loving and smartest. We are going to get Tigger fixed in hopes that it takes care of her mischevious ways. I have had to put the Christmas tree back together no less then 3 times in 4 days!!! Squeaks did the same exact thing last year, but isn't even interested in it this year. 

I do have a problem, we have Berber carpet and Tigger loves to scratch under the bedroom doors, thus snagging it!!!!! It's brand new carpet and I have no less then 3 - 1" snags already by the door!!! Is there a way to get her to stop this "under the door" stuff???? It doesn't matter which side of the door she's on either!!! If I can't figure out how to stop her, the next step is de-clawing.....but I HATE declawing. I think its cruel and in-humane. And I've NEVER de-clawed any of my cats. And the cat generally turns out to be more devious then before the de-clawing. Any help on this would be appreciated......


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My kittens have clawed about a 2"x2" area of rug up by the door - and it was brand new before I moved in. I'm pretty much just out of luck when it comes to getting my deposit back. I didn't even notice it until it was beyond any simple repair.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Squeaks said:


> I do have a problem, we have Berber carpet and Tigger loves to scratch under the bedroom doors, thus snagging it!!!!! It's brand new carpet and I have no less then 3 - 1" snags already by the door!!! Is there a way to get her to stop this "under the door" stuff???? It doesn't matter which side of the door she's on either!!! If I can't figure out how to stop her, the next step is de-clawing.....but I HATE declawing. I think its cruel and in-humane. And I've NEVER de-clawed any of my cats. And the cat generally turns out to be more devious then before the de-clawing. Any help on this would be appreciated......


Have you tried a product called Soft Paws?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

marie73 said:


> My kittens have clawed about a 2"x2" area of rug up by the door - and it was brand new before I moved in. I'm pretty much just out of luck when it comes to getting my deposit back. I didn't even notice it until it was beyond any simple repair.


Yeah I discovered pretty much the same thing when I moved my computer desk away from the corner :x I can see the floorboard at the very corner; along with the bottom of my door and blinds, there goes my security and cat deposits. 

My cat also likes to walk on me when I am laying down. As a matter of fact this morning he walked down my back right after hitting the snooze button both times, as if to tell me to get my carcas out of bed. And when he wants to get up on the window sill at night, he would rather walk on my back/shoulders and use the bed to jump up rather than the nightstand :evil: And when he wants to sit atop my couch, he HAS to jump on my legs and then jump up. My cat was out of control for a while, but now that he is about a year old he is manageable. I still can't leave anything small out, because when I get home it won't be where it was when I left. Good luck, hopefully the Sake doesn't destroy too much stuff by the time she settles down!


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

I know how you feel. I have gone through it all with Lucien as well.


----------

